# Cam and Pushrod install???



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm thinking about installing a cam with .600 in. lift with stock
heads on my 05. I know I will have to change valve springs and
pushrods. Do I use the stock length 7.40 in or do I need some
other length? Can't find the base circle for the cams and on the
LS6 cams, to get the higher lift they reduced the base circle and
used a longer valve to keep the length at 7.40 in.
The stock LS2 has a lift of .525 in. and 7.40 in. pushrods.

I know I can measure this, but this is my DD and I would like to
have them on hand to keep down time at minimum,
Anyone have any info on this?

I will probably do heads/manifold in the future.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Have your intake mani ported right now! The LS2 one sucks but once ported you get 15+HP on a *stock *cam and tune. It can only be better with a cam and tune.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Call and talk to the people you planning on buying the cam from. 

Camshaft lobe base circle
'97-04 LS1 .0776"(19.7mm)
'01 LS6 .760"(19.3mm)
'02+ LS6 .748"(19.0mm)

To make sure its right you can buy a pushrod length checker or measure the base circles of both cams. Most cams use standard lenght pushrods unless you have milled the heads, have a after market deck block, or changed the valves.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks GM,

I have the cam, MS3 and measured the base circle and
it is smaller for the higher lift. It figures out to use the
stock 7.400" pushrods.

Larry


----------

